# Media Creation Tool 10.0.18362.1 Released For Windows 10



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

The *MediaCreationTool1903.exe* tool for the May 2019 "Version 1903" release of Windows 10 is now available and can be downloaded from here: 
https://www.majorgeeks.com/files/details/windows_10.html

If you try to use it now, it will access and download "Version 1809" from the Microsoft servers, so you need to wait until "Version 1903" is released.

-----------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## storage_man (Nov 6, 2003)

I'll take a look and see what it does.


----------



## storage_man (Nov 6, 2003)

It sure looks like it built a 1809 windows on the USB drive:

C:\WINDOWS\system32>dism /Get-WimInfo /WimFile:F:\sources\Boot.wim /index:1

Deployment Image Servicing and Management tool
*Version: 10.0.17763.1*

Details for image : F:\sources\Boot.wim

Index : 1
Name : Microsoft Windows PE (x64)
Description : Microsoft Windows PE (x64)
Size : 1,645,280,030 bytes
WIM Bootable : No
Architecture : x64
Hal : <undefined>
Version : 10.0.17763
ServicePack Build : 379
ServicePack Level : 0
Edition : WindowsPE
Installation : WindowsPE
ProductType : WinNT
ProductSuite :
System Root : WINDOWS
Directories : 3866
Files : 17613
Created : 9/14/2018 - 11:52:24 PM
Modified : 4/15/2019 - 12:17:07 PM
Languages :
en-US (Default)

The operation completed successfully.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Yep.
That's why Microsoft is telling people to wait until version 1903 is actually released before using the new tool.
The tool is designed for version 1903, but for now it'll download version 1809.

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------

